# Probiotic supplements?



## Jane

Does anyone give their dog Probiotic supplements? Can you recommend one and let me know where you buy it from, how much it costs, etc.? Some dog kibbles include them (like Wellness has lactobacillus, etc.) but some do not. I am looking into some kibbles that don't have it, so I thought I would look into these supplements as well.

Thanks!

Some info on probiotics, for anyone interested:

http://www.dannonprobioticscenter.com/basics/basics_what_probiotic.asp

_Probiotics are living microorganisms, usually lactic acid bacteria, that when consumed in sufficient numbers can provide health benefits that go beyond basic nutrition. The benefits are due, in large part, to the effects of these so-called "friendly" bacteria on different intestinal functions. Daily consumption of probiotic foods, such as yogurt and cultured dairy drinks, may be beneficial in one of several ways. Some probiotics help strengthen your body's natural defenses by providing a regular source of "friendly" bacteria for the intestinal tract, some might provide a nutrient-rich source of calcium for people who are lactose-intolerant; and some may help correct an imbalance of good to bad bacteria in the intestinal tract. Several different types of probiotic cultures (L. casei, L. acidophilus, L. plantarum, B. bifidum) are used in many dairy products around the world. Potential benefits may vary depending on the type of probiotic bacteria consumed._


----------



## Havtahava

I did it that one time when we had the mystery intestinal upset that the vets couldn't nail, but that was two years ago. I picked up a bottle of probiotics in the supplement aisle at Trader Joe's.


----------



## Jane

Kimberly, so they were human supplements, right? How much did you decide to give them?


----------



## Havtahava

Yes, they were human supplements. As to how much, I really don't remember. Robin was the one who advised me to get them in my moment of panic and would probably be a good resource for you. I am not positive at all, but it seems that you can't overdo probiotics. You probably know way more than I do in that area. 

From the sound of your question, I get the feeling you want to supplement these on a regular basis, is that true? Would they be less effective if one of your dogs did have some intestinal distress and you needed a non-prescription aide?


----------



## mckennasedona

Jane, I use Prozyme for the girls. I sprinkle a little on their food. I started giving it to them when I started them on the raw food. I still use it when I give them raw and I sprinkle it on the kibble as well. 
I bought a jar of the powder from Prozyme Products. I can't remember what I paid for it but it has lasted a long time. I went with the manufacturer's web site but I'm sure you can order it from many pet supply sites. I even bought some of the human version for myself but have been less than consistent with taking it.


----------



## Jane

Kimberly,

I noticed that many kibbles include the probiotics in them but some don't. So I was thinking that if I end up choosing a kibble w/o probiotics, maybe I should supplement. I don't know if I'd do it every day though, and your point is a really good one - I hadn't thought of that! 

Susan, 

I'm looking up the Prozyme right now. Thanks!


----------



## Gableshavs

I hope this helps. I was told by my vet that a child's probiotic supplement, given according to weight would be ok for my dogs when they had diaharrea. I purchased Nature's Way Primadophilus for children at my health food store. I sprinkle 1/3 teaspoon on their food, so far they've not had diaharrea again. This supplement has Bifidobacteria and Lactobacilli and mixes easily in food.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

Prozyme is just an enzyme supplement. It does not contain any probiotics. I do use it but i also have Fresh Digest which has both. FD was recommended to me to help with Tripps sensitive stomach(loose stools all the time) when i was feeding kibble with some canned food(he would not eat kibble plain). I cant say it really helped with the loose stools but changing to a raw diet did. From all the research i have done it is a really beneficial supplement to take for both dogs & humans. I still put it in their food for that reason.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Paula and Shannon!!


----------



## mckennasedona

In addition to the Prozyme, I do give them plain, organic yogurt with active cultures. The Prozyme helps them absorb the nutrients from their food more efficiently and the yogurt gets the good bacteria into thier systems. For me, it's my Keep It Simple method. I have one extremely picky eater and the more "stuff" I add to her meals, either kibble or raw, the less likely she is to eat it.


----------



## Leslie

Tori been getting ProZyme and _Fastrack for a Dog's Life _canine microbial supplement for a few weeks now. We're trying many things to help curb the poo eating... :brushteeth:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese

I couldnt get my dogs to touch yogurt but i sure did try. I tried to 'hide' it but they looked at me like 'do you think we are stupid!'.


----------



## Missy

Jane, I do the prozyme (enymes) and plain yogurt too. although my store ran out of the prozyme so I have just started using "animal essentials plant enzymes and probiotics" which has both including pinapple (good for scout and cash's little problem)

http://www.shop.robbinspetcare.com/dogs/aeprobiotics.html


----------



## Jane

Missy said:


> Jane, I do the prozyme (enymes) and plain yogurt too. although my store ran out of the prozyme so I have just started using "animal essentials plant enzymes and probiotics" which has both including pinapple (good for scout and cash's little problem)
> 
> http://www.shop.robbinspetcare.com/dogs/aeprobiotics.html


Thanks, Missy! I like that it has both the enzymes and probiotics all in one. I am waiting on eggshells to see if the bromelain helps deter Cash from his forbidden fruit - please let me know - then I'll try it on Scout!!

Leslie, please let us know if you have success with what you are using for Tori's "little problem" LOL Seems like a lot of our Havs have this same problem...:brushteeth:


----------



## Missy

ha hah ha Jane, so far the only thing that has helped Cash's problem is letting him pig out!!!! I can feel him widening by the minute. but he has not the deed in the past few days. Maybe once he fills himself for a while he will regulate himself.


----------



## Guest

Jane,

I didn't realize that this is what I have been giving my Hav's...

I found a product called OptaGest that I just love, as Sophie and Gabe had tendancies to eat ALOT of grass. I think it's because they lick their feet an ingest hair, and in this case the grass made them barf. Anyway, since I have been giving them OptaGest by In Clover ($18 for a jar) they have stopped eating grass and have alot firmer stools.
The one thing it does do is make them poo about 10 minuets after I give it to them.

Here is the product description:

Bad breath, gas, diarrhea and hairballs are often caused by poor digestion, even with a healthy diet. With daily use of OptaGest, your pet will feel (and smell) great!

In Clover's OptaGest is a complete digestive aid for dogs and cats, containing both enzymes and prebiotic. The four enzymes help process fats, carbohydrates and protein, easing the burden placed on the digestive system. The prebiotic, Fructooligosaccharides (FOS), provides food for the native intestinal bacteria. Naturally-occurring bacteria are an important GI system component in keeping healthy digestive and immune systems. 

The 4 plant-based enzymes in OptaGest assure proper digestion and absorption of nutrients throughout the entire digestive system: 

Protease - provides protein digestion in the stomach and small intestine to build muscle; Aspergillus sourced protease is acid-stable to survive the low-pH of the gastric juices. 
Amylase - digests starchy foods to release simple sugars for energy 
Cellulase - provides dogs and cats with the enzyme they lack to digest cellulose, reducing the bulking effect of fibrous foods 
Lipase - digests triglycerides and fatty acids allowing the pet to absorb Vitamins A, D, E and K and Omega-3 Fatty Acids. (very helpful for the pets who are eating dog food with Omega-3 Fatty Acids added or take fish oil supplements)


----------



## BeverlyA

Hi Jane,

I just saw this thread and thought I'd let you know about the product I'm using. It's called Digest-Rite Pet Top Dress for dogs and it's made by RX Veterinary Products. It contains both enzymes and probiotics, comes in a 1lb tub and costs $13.65 at my vet. You use very little, so a pound will last a looong time. I don't see any kind of web addy on the label I'm afraid. If you PM me, I'd be happy to write you all the guaranteed analysis, etc.

Beverly


----------



## Leslie

Beverly and Jane~ Here's a link to Heartland Veterinary Supply. They carry the Digest-Rite for $12.50 (plus shipping, I suppose) I may order some since it's advertised to help control stool eating, heaven knows Tori can sure use that!


----------



## Jane

Thanks for the recommendation and link, Beverly and Leslie! I will check it out!

I wonder what they use in it to deter stool eating....


----------



## DuchessLola

Hi Jane,
Lola had some lose stool issues when she'd have Bully Sticks and Bah Bah Q's. So I recently started adding "Gentle Digest" to her food once a day - I open up a capsule and sprinkle it on her food -- she doesn't even notice. It took a bit of time for it to really kick in (because it's natural and not a drug) but now has no issues! Here's a link:
http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Ark-Naturals-Gentle-Digest/121017.aspx

Seems like all these digestive products are the same - but here's yet another!

Lola & Elyse


----------



## mellowbo

mckennasedona said:


> Jane, I use Prozyme for the girls. I sprinkle a little on their food. I started giving it to them when I started them on the raw food. I still use it when I give them raw and I sprinkle it on the kibble as well.
> I bought a jar of the powder from Prozyme Products. I can't remember what I paid for it but it has lasted a long time. I went with the manufacturer's web site but I'm sure you can order it from many pet supply sites. I even bought some of the human version for myself but have been less than consistent with taking it.


That's exactly what I do. I sprinkle 1/8 tsp on 9 of the little raw chicken nuggets after I microwave them for 3 min 35 sec. The 2 dogs share. I got it at the pet store. 
Carole


----------



## DanielBMe

I use Prozyme on my guys raw food. Actually I just made my own raw food this weekend. What job it was! Bought 8lbs of ground meat, Organ meat, and 5 different vegetables. Mixed it all in a blender. It comes to about a quarter of what I was paying before. I also add in Organic Atlantic Sea Kelp, Calcium/Phosphorus Powder and some fish oil.


----------

